# DSLR vs Mirrorless - which is better?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

First DigitalRev review video of season 3



> In the first video of season 3 we compare an entry level DSLR - the Nikon D3100 -
> with a mirrorless camera - the E-P3 to see if there is still a point of having a DSLR.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i can't watch their video reviews. waaaayyyyyy too annoying for me to handle for any length of time.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

i-rui said:


> i can't watch their video reviews. waaaayyyyyy too annoying for me to handle for any length of time.


Skip ahead, They are a little more serious closer to the end for the comparo,
I know what you mean though, This is one of their silliest ones.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

just saw this too.

crazy.

still a ways to go, but it's on the way

Steve Jobs Met with Light Field Camera (Lytro) Company's CEO - Mac Rumors


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> just saw this too.
> 
> crazy.
> 
> ...


I posted a thread on this back in June 2011...

This could be a very interesting development (pun intended)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

14 minutes to say perhaps a minute's worth of useful information. Just sum up what he said for us, I can't stand his stuff.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

chas_m said:


> 14 minutes to say perhaps a minute's worth of useful information. Just sum up what he said for us, I can't stand his stuff.


The information gathering trade isn't what it used to be,
Difficult to get straight to the goods without getting some of the unneeded extras.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it's a mug's game to speculate on which class is better. Much more appropriate and helpful to compare a specific camera to a specifica camera, based on one's needs.

Both classes of camera are utilizing ever-evolving tech, especially with regard to sensor and video capabilities; totally a moving target.

I like some of these mirrorless designs because of the size of the system, but not all mirrorless designs are created equal.

And yeah, I really dislike that above-linked review. Although I saw another one the same fellow did last year, for a Panasonic model. Seems to me it was a lot less jokey and lateral, a lot more informative.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> I think it's a mug's game to speculate on which class is better. Much more appropriate and helpful to compare a specific camera to a specific camera, based on one's needs.


True, at this level they're still creating a digital file that is pretty well the same for each. It really comes down to more of a comfort or personal feel for what you like and how you like to shoot. So much depends on what you shoot as to the equipment you use and what level you're involved at. Hobby vs pro vs somewhere in the middle.


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

Mirrorless are becoming very impressive, but I'll never give up my 5D. You'll never get the same shallow DOF as a full frame with a f/1.4 lens.


----------

